# Is this going to be a problem area for leaks on a concrete roof?



## Mooredb (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this going to be a potential problem for roof leaks and hard to install a concrete tile roof on? The framer had to change the roof structure because the way the architect drew it, wouldn't work. I am really concerned that this is going to be a huge problem down the road.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Flat locked, soldered seam copper valley and pocket area. Definitely do-able, but be prepared to pay for the specialty work.


----------

